# Breeder recommendation; working gsd pref; Canada



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

I am located in central Canada. I am looking for a breeder located within Canada, if not I would be willing to import for the right pooch.

The dog will be a companion, living in the house. I plan to do competitive obedience, rally obedience and possibly agility with him. I love sables and bi-colours, and the personality and drive or working lines. I don't know a lot about bloodlines, but I'm learning. 

Any suggestions or recommendations would be great. I've done some of my own research, but would prefer recommendations from people who have had experience with these breeders. We won't be ready for another dog for at least 1 and a half - 2 years (our current GSD is just about to turn a year so we need a break from the puppy chaos!) so we have some time to look around. 

Thanks!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Carmspack Kennel.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Central Canada - hmmm not real sharp on the geography of Canada I have to admit!!! Niagara Falls and Calgary Stampede are my frames of reference!!! There are some in Canada like Raino Flugge, not sure where he is and Dan Juros....Also Rene Lucese (sp??) who was on Canada's World Team and another one whose kennel name was Sunshadows....

Don't know any personally - have met Flugge and talked to Juros....just know they are all in Canada....along with Carmen Duggan who recently joined the board...

Lee


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Where (approx) in Central Canada? That's a big geographical area!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

cold creek shepherds


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm in Ontario, Waterloo area to be exact.

I have a list compiled with different working lined breeders that I can recommend - some have websites, some don't. All work their dogs, most of them in SchH others in herding or obedience.

What lines were you interested in?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation guys.

I would also recommend Ruth Yeulett -- long time involvement in CKC obedience , SAR , HRD training, multi high in trials Schutzhund. Many/ most of her dogs have some Carmspack component added to old working show lines.

No web site, no computer -- yes they still exist -- phone 250 768 7241 that's about the only way to get her. 
Her son is a well thought of Vet in Niagara area.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Carmen - have you heard of a working line (I think Czech lines?) breeder called k9 something or other in Ontario? I was talking to Stark's breeder and she mentioned a breeder out here in Ontario who was breeding Czech lines and I can't remember the name of the kennel...


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Committed To K9 Renee Levesque Welland Port Ontario.... google a fantastic web page with lots of information on her kennel, experience and so forth...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lora said:


> Committed To K9 Renee Levesque Welland Port Ontario.... google a fantastic web page with lots of information on her kennel, experience and so forth...


Are you speaking of Lucescu Kennels?

If so, that's not the one I am speaking of - I can't remember the name darn it! I will try to get the information. I believe they have Czech lines...


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!

I have checked out Committed To K9's website before, and it seems like they produce mostly for Schutzund or police work. I think that may be a bit overkill for what I'm looking for. Although a working GSD is capable of almost anything... I think the drives may be too extreme for just Competitive Obedience and Agility. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Both Cold Creek and Carmspack look good. I'm in Manitoba by the way. The pup would probably have to be shipped here, but I have no issues going out and meeting with the breeders before hand (I'd like to do that anyway). I have close friends that live in Ontario too.

I'd prefer Czech lines, but as I said I'm not too knowledgeable about bloodlines at this point.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I highly recommend Christina with Wendelin Farms.
Wendelin Farm
She has Navar Hronovsky pramen. One d*mn fine dog who I would love to have a pup from. I have met her personally this past weekend at the Jinopo seminar and would trust her.

The Deli x Navar breeding would be a great one to get a pup from if she still is accepting deposits. Czech dogs from the z PS kennel.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Kay said:


> it seems like they produce mostly for Schutzund or police work. I think that may be a bit overkill for what I'm looking for. Although a working GSD is capable of almost anything... I think the drives may be too extreme for just Competitive Obedience and Agility. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


I'm correcting you: you are wrong. This type of dog is perfect for obedience and agility. I'm not talking about this particular breeder, just the type of dog.

Whether you are up to a higher drive dog is another story and only you can decide that. You can always tell the breeder what your plans are for the dog and how much time you realistically have for training and exercise, and they should be able to match your needs better.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> I highly recommend Christina with Wendelin Farms.
> Wendelin Farm
> She has Navar Hronovsky pramen. One d*mn fine dog who I would love to have a pup from. I have met her personally this past weekend at the Jinopo seminar and would trust her.
> 
> The Deli x Navar breeding would be a great one to get a pup from if she still is accepting deposits. Czech dogs from the z PS kennel.


Ace, I asked about this kennel and have heard about them from friends - mind if I PM you later (have to head to class) about them? I think I started a thread somewhere with the link to their website in the bloodlines forum? It was either this forum or the other..


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Ace, I asked about this kennel and have heard about them from friends - mind if I PM you later (have to head to class) about them? I think I started a thread somewhere with the link to their website in the bloodlines forum? It was either this forum or the other..


PM away! 
I will check that forum as well


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ove-some-opinions-advice-experiences-etc.html

I see you did comment but I have kind of specific questions to ask you which I will do in a PM tonight after class.

Thanks so much!

Liz


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if you want a mellow working line dog from half czech lines that would be great familiy pet and agility dog go with coldcreeks new litter comming up the bitch is a pure czech and the father is chuck a very well known nice world champ 

the litter will be great for what u want and cold creek is very keen on breeding dogs with a good on and off switch that can fit nice into a family enviroment both dogs of this breeding are house dogs

i am not sure if the litter is already bought though u have to contact her

if u want a pure czech for agility i am not sure who to go to i though west german/belgum lines from what i hear are added into czech lines to bring in nice biddability which would be great for agility anyways this is JMO

or you can go to eurosportk9 tell them what u want and get a young dog already agility started they will give you exactly what you want!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I'm correcting you: you are wrong. This type of dog is perfect for obedience and agility. I'm not talking about this particular breeder, just the type of dog.
> 
> Whether you are up to a higher drive dog is another story and only you can decide that. You can always tell the breeder what your plans are for the dog and how much time you realistically have for training and exercise, and they should be able to match your needs better.


What Elaine said!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

can I say this here -- I don't breed extremes. I want dogs that you can be proud of in any situation and be very eyecatching at the same time. 
Carmen


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

carmspack said:


> can I say this here -- I don't breed extremes. I want dogs that you can be proud of in any situation and be very eyecatching at the same time.
> Carmen


:toasting:


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

Robin Winter von narnia kennel (NB)


----------



## Arra (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks Ace for the good word about me and my kennel www.wendelinfarm.com
I have to say that our dogs are all living in a family enviroment and are very social and stable with balanced temperament! So are our puppies, for sure they are raised around children, well socialized and the most important they are observed and tested before leaving the litter so I know exactly which pup will match to which need people have! you are all welcome to visit my website or even visit our dogs any time!
Christina Kaiser Wendelinkennel


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks to all for the recommendations! I really appreciate it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Arra said:


> thanks Ace for the good word about me and my kennel www.wendelinfarm.com
> I have to say that our dogs are all living in a family enviroment and are very social and stable with balanced temperament! So are our puppies, for sure they are raised around children, well socialized and the most important they are observed and tested before leaving the litter so I know exactly which pup will match to which need people have! you are all welcome to visit my website or even visit our dogs any time!
> Christina Kaiser Wendelinkennel


HI there Christina, 

I will be shooting an PM/email off to you later today if you don't mind. Would love to chat about your dogs and what you are expecting in the next year from them and any breedings that are occuring.

Liz


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Arra said:


> thanks Ace for the good word about me and my kennel www.wendelinfarm.com
> I have to say that our dogs are all living in a family enviroment and are very social and stable with balanced temperament! So are our puppies, for sure they are raised around children, well socialized and the most important they are observed and tested before leaving the litter so I know exactly which pup will match to which need people have! you are all welcome to visit my website or even visit our dogs any time!
> Christina Kaiser Wendelinkennel



Love the paints! 

But your black female is a coat with a soft ear/?? are you breeding this female too?

Lee


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

pets4life said:


> if you want a mellow working line dog from half czech lines that would be great familiy pet and agility dog go with coldcreeks new litter comming up the bitch is a pure czech and the father is chuck a very well known nice world champ
> 
> the litter will be great for what u want and cold creek is very keen on breeding dogs with a good on and off switch that can fit nice into a family enviroment both dogs of this breeding are house dogs
> 
> ...


I do my obedience, agility, and(starting this spring)tracking with Rose. She is fantastic and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend one of her dogs. My next one is going to be one of hers. I drive an hr and a half to train with her.


----------

